# WLAN Karte austauschen gegen WLAN / Bluetooth Dual Band Karte?



## der-andyman (3. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute, ich habe da eine Frage.
Und zwar habe ich derzeit ein HP Pavilion G6 2348SG Notebook und dort ist verbaut eine "Ralink RT5390" Wlan Karte, der Anschluss dürfte sein Half Mini PCIe. 
Da mir die Wlan Geschwindigkeit aber nicht mehr zusagt (ich mache im Schnitt nicht mehr als 5 bis max 6 MB/s) wollte ich diese nun tauschen und dabei stieß ich auf eine von Intel, nämlich die "7260.HMWWB.R" Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 - Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Diese hat aber noch zusätzlich Bluetooth, natürlich eine Super Sache, die Frage ist nun allerdings: kann ich die Karten einfach tauschen, treiber installieren und los gehts? Oder ist das nicht so einfach möglich, da vielleicht das Bluetooth eine zusätzliche Antenne braucht? (Meine hat 2 Stück, einer Schwarz, einer Grau)...

Also, ich würde um Hilfe bitten 

MFG


----------



## 0madmexx0 (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo!

ich hab bei meinem Board den verbauten Centrino N2230 gegen den 7260 getauscht da ich immer Verbindungsabbrüche hatte.
Die alte über den Geräte Manager deinstalliert, neue rein und Treiber installiert - fertig.

Bluetooth habe ich jetzt nicht extra ausprobiert da ich das nicht brauche, funktioniert aber.
Extra Antenne für Bluetooth wirst da nicht brauchen die 2 Anschlüsse auf dem WLAN Adapter sind für die WLAN Antenne.


----------



## der-andyman (4. Februar 2016)

Hey, danke schon mal.

Ich habe noch eine Karte gefunden, auch von Intel, kann auch WLAN ac UND Bluetooth, ist aber das Modell 3160, hier mal der Link:
Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 Netzwerkadapter 3160.HMWWB.R, Netzwerk

Der ist mit 14 € ja um einiges günstiger, ist die Karte auch ok? Ich suche und suche und finde keine Unterschiede zwischen 7260 und 3160!


----------



## 0madmexx0 (4. Februar 2016)

Schau dafür auf geizhals. Da kannst die einzelnen Adapter miteinander vergleichen.
Ich meine aber, dass hier die max Übertragungsraten unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## der-andyman (4. Februar 2016)

Ja ok, mache ich so. Der Punkt ist doch, dass es Half Mini PCIe Karten sein müssen oder? Ich meine, der Rest dürfte dann schon passen?


----------



## der-andyman (4. Februar 2016)

Also, hier mal der Vergleich: Produktvergleich Intel Wireless-AC 3160 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (3160.HMWWB.R), Intel Wireless-AC 3160 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (3160.HMWG), Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (7260.HMWWB.R), Intel Wireless-AC 7260 

Es scheint, die teureren haben die Doppelte Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit... Das würde den Preisunterschied erklären. Aber warum es die beiden Karten (also 3160 und 7260) immer jeweils 2 Mal gibt, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## 0madmexx0 (4. Februar 2016)

Achte auf die Modellnummern
7260.HMWWB.*R*  sowie 7260.HMWWB

Technisch sind die beiden ident. Kann mir nur vorstellen das es unter Umständen 2 Versionen im Handel für Retail oder Bulk Ware gibt.
Meine Karte kam lediglich in Antistatik Folie eingewickelt in einem Luftpolsterkuvert daher. Keine Umverpackung oder sonst was dabei, also eindeutig Bulk Ware.
Ja, der Slot für die Steckkarte muss half size mini PCIe sein. Der Rest passt bzw sind die Antennenanschlüsse immer gleich.


----------



## der-andyman (4. Februar 2016)

Ok thx. Ich werde den bei Amazon einfach mal bestellen, danke für die Infos!


----------

